# Anti-Bark Devices - Do Any Work?



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

Ok so I dont really have a HUGE barking issue with my dogs, the occasional bark here or there in the house during play time or when someone comes to door - no big deal, they obey to a quite command usually in these cases.

The issue I am having is Thumper, my 7 month old, outside in the yard. He has a very high-pitched bark, and most often then not, the other dogs that continuously bark in the neighborhood set him off, and no matter what I say, he will not listen. If he's mid bark and i say "quiet!" he stops, but as soon as I go back inside he starts again. 

I do not just leave him outside to bark his head off, believe me, I do bring him in once he's done his business, but my biggest concern is the mornings, I have two young families without dogs on either side of me, and Thumper will (sometimes) start barking the second I let him out for his morning pee at 6:30 am, the nieghbors usually aren't yet up at this time and I am afraid that he could be disturbing them - although they haven't complained about it. I can hear the dogs barking down the block from my bedroom, so I can only imagine with Thumpers really loud annoying bark what they hear.

Training methods seem to work okay inside the house, but in the yard its a different scenario and I do not want to waste any more time on subjecting my neighbors to the early morning or late evening barking, whether its consistent or not, I'm just trying to be respectful.

Has anyone had any success with any kind of bark control devices? I've read reviews for the most part they are a waste of money. I'd prefer something that is used strictly outdoors as I do not have a barking problem in the house so much. But if a collar works better (although I'm not too fond of this idea) than the outdoor devices, I'd be willing to try as long as they aren't painful or stressful to the dog.

Any recommendations or suggestions are greatly appreciated


----------



## libbenstein (Aug 23, 2010)

ok, so i have a little boy with a big high-pitched voice, i swear it is from being fixed to early (LOL), so i can relate. but even more so, the not so little boy down the street has an even higher and bigger voice has a really big barking issue. i will tell you that he has a bark collar and just totally ignores it. on all settings. we had an issue with barking and got one of the bark birdhouses (petsmart) and it DID NOT WORK. in fact it just made it worse, he barked...the thing goes off...he barks at the thing. i solved the morning issue with a walk, we only have about 1 or 2 barks when first out the door at 5 in the morning, and then spent time working on the barking in the afternoons...chase game with barking and then stopping all of a sudden and getting a sit or something with a quiet.


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

Anti barking devices are cruel, electric collars hurt no matter what anyone says.
*Interupt
Interupt
Interupt*
Be louder then them, not alittle bit louder alot louder. 
At first they will bark after the first 'quiet' but you come right back at them with another quiet. 

Barking is the way they talk, but there is 'rude' barking like the door for example. 

When interupting your dogs stand infront of them, get their full attention.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

I used a citonella collar that has a button for a beeping tone, that you press, after you tell him "quiet", then if the dog doesn't stop barking, you press the button for the spray. I only had to spray it twice to make him stop barking just with the tone, then only had to do that a couple of times, before he stopped barking on command. I like that I can teach him to stop, just by my voice instead of the collars that just shock/spray if they bark. That doesn't seem to really teach them anything.


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

stacey101 said:


> Anti barking devices are cruel, electric collars hurt no matter what anyone says.
> *Interupt
> Interupt
> Interupt*
> ...


I agree with you, unfortunately, my approach here is to be "quiet" - I am already trying the interrupting approach, being louder, getting in his face, etc. so far it has not worked to the extent I want, I agree it is helping slightly, but I feel almost as if I am scaring him, and now to the point where he doesn't want to come in on command where he used to. Also, me yelling or using a higher voice than his... at 6:30 in the morning, isn't helping my neighbor situation much is it?

I do appreciate the input though, however.. this method is not working for me. I have no problems with his barking, I do understand it is how a dog communicates. I just want to 'inhibit' it slightly especially in the early mornings and late in the evenings (when we get home from a party at 3 am and let him out and the nieghors are sleeping). I dont want to create more noise by yelling "QUIET!" every time he barks.


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

spotted nikes said:


> I used a citonella collar that has a button for a beeping tone, that you press, after you tell him "quiet", then if the dog doesn't stop barking, you press the button for the spray. I only had to spray it twice to make him stop barking just with the tone, then only had to do that a couple of times, before he stopped barking on command. I like that I can teach him to stop, just by my voice instead of the collars that just shock/spray if they bark. That doesn't seem to really teach them anything.


I saw your post on another thread regarding this device and I was hoping to see more success with this one as I've heard better reviews about it from others as well. 

I just want to see what my options are.

Thanks for the input


----------



## Alasse (Jan 20, 2007)

I had a zap barking collar on my girl when she was younger, she only had to have it on for a few months, and the odd reminder, she got zapped a few times and learnt quick that problem barking was not on. The collar i had did not zap straight away, it would beep a warning 1st, if she continued she got a quick zap correction, which you could set to the strength needed for that particular dog. She no longer wears the collar, its not required. 

I know the people who have her litter sister and she is an absolute horror with barking, they have had numerous complaints from the counci and neighbours. I did not want my girl to get to that stage, and thankfully she didnt. Debarking was something i wanted to avoid at all costs.

As for the collar, i put it on myself just to see what its like, i put it on the highest setting, yep it bites, but it gives you a fright more than hurts. My kids had a lot of fun holding onto the prongs while the other 'zapped' lol, much giggles (strange kids *L*). So as for pain pain pain, yeah not so convinced its as bad as people think


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

I've had the best luck with "interrupting the behavior."
Although I don't live in a house I do live in a very full apartment complex with a patio. On a nice day I will open the patio door and let the girls come and go as they please (there is a 4.5 ft fence). My Siberian feels the dire need to whine/bark and screech at every little thing that might even think about occurring outside. 
To stop this - 
Every time she made a noise I would give her a sharp "eh."
If she continued it was back inside for 20 or so seconds. Then she had to sit and I would open the door again. 
Any more noise and we would repeat it. 
They now stop making noise at "eh" or don't make it at all. 

To do this for a morning potty break you would need to start earlier o you could be consistent and not be rushed for time. Neither of my girls have the personality for a shock/spray collar. I think both would cower in fear and not be able to figure out what was "attacking" them. Neither i think would be able to respond to the collar.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Do the neighbour dogs bark at other times during the day? What type of bark is your pup doing...an Alert bark, fear bark, just joining in bark? You can always teach the dog that the bark means go do something else...similar to training "doorbell means go get a toy so you don't bark your head off at the visitor". Changing the emotion behind the bark may reduce the responses to the neighbour dog barking. This would require for you to be out there with the pup though, at least while training is going on. 

I would personally not use a punishment based training method, especially on a seven month old dog, their temperaments are delicate and changeable especially during the first year of their lives..


----------



## Canaqua (Sep 27, 2011)

Our ACD mix is a huge barker, she looooves to bark, she barks about everything and she has the most annoying voice on the planet. She's 13 now, and we've never been able to fix it..."interrupting" her just makes her "shout over" us. She doesn't care about a citronella collar at all, the whole yard will smell like citronella (no mosquitoes at least) and she could care less. 

I get up at 5:30am...WAY too early to let her bark outside. So, I take her out on a leash and tell her "quiet" and stay right with her, I can manage her this way and avoid waking the neighbors. It would be easier to just let her out while I start getting ready for work, but it's just not something I can do with this dog. 

Our neighbor puts her little yappers out in the yard and they bark their heads off while she's in the shower. I'm usually up before she is, but it's incredibly rude of her to do that, not all the neighbors are up that early. 

I'm so glad you are thinking of your neighbors! I don't know what to tell you though, I've never solved the problem other than accompanying Mrs. Big Mouth on her morning rounds.


----------



## Alasse (Jan 20, 2007)

The zap collar was on my girl from around 6months, has changed her in not one way, she is still her happy go lucky, love everyone bouncy self *LOL* She is now 3 1/2yrs, has not had to have a bark collar for ages now. Worked for my girl, every dog is different though.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I know a lot of people do not like the bark collars but when your dog barks when you are not there to quiet them, I see nothing wrong in using them. It is not as if they are constantly being shocked by the collar. Susie knows when the collar is on that she is not supposed to bark, whether the batteries are dead or not, she does not bark when it is on.

I very seldom use it but we have a lot of deer around and she will bark at them during the night so if she does not want to sleep in the house, I will put it on her at night, rather than bother the neighbors as dogs are not allowed to bark at night. During the day a simple, Quiet, and she stops barking.


----------



## AgentP (Dec 12, 2011)

Have you used a jar with pennies? You could keep it behind your back and shake it when he barks and then praise him for being quiet. I've had one dog in my dog walking days who barked his head off because he was alone at home all the time and the owner bought a shock collar. The dog became a very fearful dog within weeks and started snapping at people who approached him. So the one experience I had with it was very negative.


----------



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

I don't care for the spray type, I think they are unfair to the dog. Spray yourself with smelly perfume ten times, does it matter if you're sprayed again? Can't get away from the smell which would bother dogs too.

The barking collars, if used properly, work very well, almost always within five minutes or so the dog has it figured out. The main thing to do is to make sure it's fitted well on the dog, not loose, not left on all the time. Set it on a lower setting at first and move it up if you need to (some do that anyway, but some you adjust the settings on). Do NOT put the other dogs out with the barking collar dog at first, let him figure out it isn't the other dogs doing anything to him, and don't use it off leash or anything at first.

Storee had to have one when she was younger as she's a talker (don't call a dog 'Storee' and expect them to not tell stories), she still has her moments but is much better thanks to a week or so with the barking collar on. I liked not having to be the one to correct/distract her (she was just as happy to bark if it meant I'd call her in and give her a treat for 'no barking'), in fact I didn't have to be the 'bad guy' at all about it, she got to spend more time outside because she wasn't barking at every living thing constantly. Now if she's having a barking kinda day, I put it on, not charged or on, and she remembers to keep her thoughts to herself.

If you put it on too high at first the dog can freak out about it, and if you or other dogs are nearby, the dog can sometimes think it's you or the other dog causing the corrections, so it's best to put them outside or whatever by themselves so they can figure it out. Also depends on the dog, if they're totally soft then it's usually not really needed anyway (if a 'HEY' from the back door works and the dog quits...).

Storee happens to be much tougher about some things....


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm not sure the citronella spray hangs around. . .I thought it only sprayed into the air? IDK. If it does linger like perfume, well, ugh.

I know that bark collars don't always work, because there are 3 dogs on my mail route that prove that. They all have dramatic responses to the zap (one screams like a little girl, one spasms like she's being electrocuted, one growls and spins around trying to bite the collar off), but all 3 still bark their heads off ("bark, bark, bark, scream!" It's a little freaky). And there's one who is quiet when his battery is good, but I can always tell when the battery dies, LOL. But for all I know there are 20 more dogs wearing bark collars for whom they work great which is why I don't know about them .


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

Wow thanks people lots of great input and suggestions here. I'm really stuck, and yes I'm hesitant to try any kind of device on a 7 month old just yet, and its not as if I have a major problem on my hands. My neighbors seem forgiving as they haven't said anything about the barking..YET. But I'm the kind of person that wants to do whatever I can to keep peace with my neighborhood.

This morning was really bad, I think Thumper is going through a "phase" because the barking is getting worse. Its dark, quite and no one outside at 6:30 in the morning but Thumper zips out and starts what seemed to be a very panicky type bark...I dont take him out first thing in the morning my boyfriend does, but I haven't heard him bark so profusely so early in the morning.. usually its a yap here, yap there... stop pee.. yap yap again... until he comes inside. But this morning he was definitely ranting about something. I didn't hear any other dogs barking and the nieghbors weren't out. When I put him out before I left for work, I heard the neighbor dog a few doors down crying.. it was a low but high pitched whine that I could barely hear but Thumper picked up on it immediately and started barking his head off, I "quited" him and decided to put on my jacket and slippers and stand on the deck to quite him each time he barked, but sure enough, he barked each time the dog a few doors down "whined". The dog almost sounded like he was in distress or not very pleased about being left outside in the yard in cold temps. There's a shepherd a few doors down aswell whos chained up and barks quite a bit. So really anything could be setting him off. He will bark at the neighbors kids playing in the yard, or the nieghbor leaving the house walking to the garage. Anything really. and the intensity of the barks vary.

My older dog does not bark what so ever, occasionally, but not often but we had a situation happen to us a few months ago, my boyfriend and I were sitting in the living room on a Friday night watching a movie, both dogs curled up on the couch with us asleep, peaceful, quite, then suddenly BOOM! Our front door flies open and half a dozen partiers carrying flats of beer barge our front door open! They got the wrong party obviously, but my boyfriend and I literally screamed and jumped up, and the dogs immediately went on attack mode. I have never seen them bark so aggresively and panick like that before, and unfortunately, ever since they've both gotten a little worse with the barking. So I believe they both may be a little more on "higher alert". That combined with Thumper being still young I really can't blame him and I dont want to "punish" him for barking, but its getting noticeably worse and I really just dont want to subject my neighbors to it or get to the point where they come over and complain, they both have two young children, they're young couples and really nice people. And I know they like my dogs and probably hear me shutting him up and making an effort to keep him quite in their respect so don't say anything to me..but still.. I have to do something quickly.

Someone here mentioned something about the jar of pennies.. well I have a big treat bag and I usually now have to resort to shaking it to get him to come inside, but that doesn't help the barking situation, he just learns that he can go outside, bark, and I will give him a treat. I really don't want to have to resort to taking him for a "walk" on the leash twice in the mornings because I get up early as it is, my mornings are time sensitive as I take a bus to work as I have a longer commute into Edmonton, and I cant' be late or I miss the bus sorta deal. Not an excuse i know.. get up earlier and try and deal with it. I might try it for a bit, but its not fun standing outside in the freezing cold interrupting him and telling him "quite" each time he barks while he's outside, and I'm creating even more noise and no doubt my neighbors can hear me yelling at the dog too. I live in one of those shoebox neighborhoods where the houses are literally 3 ft apart, I can hear the nieghbors kids screaming in their house lol. 

I dont think using the bark collar for the purpose I want it for is cruel to him at all. I would slip it on before he goes outside, and only in the early mornings and later in the evenings.. when everyone wants "peace and quiet". He wouldn't wear it all day long or in the house or on walks. I could just only hope it may "help" deter him from barking in the yard, and eventually to the point where I don't have to use it for ever. It might be worth a try and if it doesnt work, then I guess I will have to work more consistently with teaching him to obey the "quiet" command, which I would like to still do with the collar. I'd like him to associate the "zap" to my "quiet" when he barks with it on at first, so maybe he starts to obey my "quite" a bit better and I can wean off the collar. If that doesn't sound unreasonable lol. I'm just not sure which type of collar would work best for me. I went to the pet store yesterday to look at a couple, there are a few varieties but I'm definitely taking into account what people have mentioned on here about some. I like the idea of the "remote" kind though.....


----------



## Ramble On Rose (Apr 21, 2010)

Many years ago, I used a bark collar on a Boxer that would fence fight. It gave a warning buzz first, then a low grade "shock". It worked to a degree and we no longer had to use the collar. She'd still bark when "necessary".

To one of the first replies who says they are cruel and painful - I used the collar on myself before putting it on the dog and IT DID NOT HURT. It sent a vibration, not an actual burning shock. It's uncomfortable and very weird, but not painfull at all. I imagine some of the collars may be, but not this one.


----------



## Papa Deuce (Mar 26, 2007)

I used an anti bark collar, and it literally corrected her in ONE DAY, less than, actually. And "IMO" she seems much happier now. She was barking 200 - 300 barks per hour, and like your dog, very high pitched. The collar I used sent a warning signal at first, and got progressively stronger. Did it hurt? I don't know. But she seems much more happy now that she isn't barking all the time. And I sure as heck know that our family and neighbors are much happier. I doubt she has barked more than once or twice a day since then, except for when she is trying to convince all the deer that she is a viscous guard dog.


----------



## Papa Deuce (Mar 26, 2007)

Willowy said:


> I'm not sure the citronella spray hangs around. . .I thought it only sprayed into the air? IDK. If it does linger like perfume, well, ugh.


The store where I bought my electronic collar said that many dogs actually like the citronella and will eat it....


----------



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

I've also heard of dogs scratching the spray collar around to the back of their neck so it doesn't hit their face, and barking away.


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

Ok thanks all again. I'm feeling a bit better about trying a collar and not feeling cruel or inhumane about it. 

It's not as if he'd be wearing it a lot and do not tend to use it as punishment just a correction/ training tool for the time being. It's worth a try anyway I think. He's young and impressionable now so I could only hope he would catch on quickly that barking excessively isn't acceptable.

I think given a lot of the experiences here i will opt out of buying the spray one because he loves the taste and smell of almost anything so I've seen the kinds with a remote, and I'm wondering if this one might work as well, and if it operates solely by remote or if it works on its own too. I like the idea of the one that gives off the warning first, then a more intense zap on the 2nd and so on. I'll have another look at a couple and see. If anyone could make suggestions to a particular model that would be helpful! I have access to a variety of pet store chains here in Alberta. I'm leaving for Florida in a few days perhaps I could get a better deal on a good quality one down there


----------



## kmac99 (Jul 18, 2014)

Do you remember which brand it was?


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

stacey101 said:


> Anti barking devices are cruel, electric collars hurt no matter what anyone says.
> *Interupt
> Interupt
> Interupt*
> ...


No anti barking devices are not cruel.....

What is cruel is someone who gets complaints about barking dogs, possibly code violations, fine, citations and possibly eviction notices, has to turn their dog into a shelter because they cannot make the dog stop barking. When there are VERY effective tools out there. 



> When interupting your dogs stand infront of them, get their full attention.


How does this work out for you when the dog is more than at arms length? 

What about when the dog is outside? 

IF the dog is within voice control, there should be no problem. But barking problems tend to occur, when the dog is out of your reach so to speak. 

Collars are self teaching.

I will only use static and sonic collars. 

I will NOT use citronella. I will not use anything on a dog I will not do on me. Myself and two others tried one on ourselves and sprayed each other in the face. (YES I know the spray apparatus is supposed to be under the chin but we all know collars slide around. Well two of us went to the the walk in clinic for an eye flush and I had to get someone to drive me home and stood under a cold shower for ever. I should have gone to the walk in, but I was less than two months from a different "hey ya'll watch this" incident that required medical care. Not that I mind going to the doctor and saying I was messing around with such and such. But my health insurance carrier probably does mind. 

I have a picture from my eye I put on Facebook or somewhere I will try and find it. Took about 6 weeks for all the bloodshot to go away....




> electric collars hurt no matter what anyone says.


No we play drinking games and have shock collar karaoke with mine... Uncomfortable., at the highest settings. But hurt... No.....


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Bordermom said:


> I've also heard of dogs scratching the spray collar around to the back of their neck so it doesn't hit their face, and barking away.


Does not matter on a static collar.


----------



## doglover24 (Jul 17, 2014)

Ive used the spray collars before when i was staying in a hotel because i was told continual barking will not be tolerated. Ridiculous i know. 

Dogs will bark like babies will cry, its inevitable and i dont think you can really avoid it. I have a friend whos dogs know "shush" for her dog who used to bark at everything. There must be some videos on youtube about it.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

Lol I admit, I read the "stand in front of them, get their full attention" and about died laughing when I pictured myself trying to stand In front of Rusty to make him shut up...picturing myself running back and forth and tripping all over the yard trying to get in front of him lol. When Rusty started barking in the yard, he was hardly standing still, he wad running around like a lunatic barking his head off, nobodycwas getting within 10 feet of him, nevermind standing in front of him haha. He has a bark collar, works like a charm, I rarely need to use it, I just slip it (dead and hanging loose) over his head when the neighbors dog is outside, which is enough shut his trap lol. 

I agree on the more uncomfortable then painful thing, 5 year old girls down the street love to borrow my collar to zap themselves with


----------



## doglover24 (Jul 17, 2014)

Miss Bugs said:


> Lol I admit, I read the "stand in front of them, get their full attention" and about died laughing when I pictured myself trying to stand In front of Rusty to make him shut up...picturing myself running back and forth and tripping all over the yard trying to get in front of him lol. When Rusty started barking in the yard, he was hardly standing still, he wad running around like a lunatic barking his head off, nobodycwas getting within 10 feet of him, nevermind standing in front of him haha.


Same with Logan! He runs around the yard, huffing and puffing and barking at everything. Other times hell run as fast as he can barking his head off. Id need some sort of super powers to keep up with him! 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Miss Bugs said:


> Lol I admit, I read the "stand in front of them, get their full attention"


IF you can get the dog to stand in front of you with full attention, you do not need a collar or have a barking problem. 


Heck we used to have wars with cattle prods when I was a kid..... Those hurt. Especially the green ones. 

And we used to play games with the city kids on the hot wires on the bull pens... We used to have some fun with those.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

Lol thats pretty much exactly what I said to my mom, laughing about the idea, my words were "if I could have stood in front of him and got his attention, I would not have needed the collar in the first place"


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

doglover24 said:


> Dogs will bark like babies will cry, its inevitable and i dont think you can really avoid it. I have a friend whos dogs know "shush" for her dog who used to bark at everything. There must be some videos on youtube about it.


My naturally yappy dog knows "shush" now. It was actually pretty easy to teach her the command, because we had so many opportunities to practice it, lol. Alas that it only works when the human is present to issue it.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

doglover24 said:


> Ive used the spray collars before when i was staying in a hotel because i was told continual barking will not be tolerated. Ridiculous i know.


I don't think not tolerating _continual_ barking is ridiculous at all. Not tolerating _any_ barking, sure, but continual barking? Not ok.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

*I* cant tolerate continual barking. and im a dog owner. imagine all the people who arent who have to listen to that... i got faxon a citronella spray collar because she would not stop barking long enough for me to even praise her half the time. it never slid around or sprayed her in the face and i never had any problems with it.

by the way, why did someone revive a three year old thread just to ask op (who likely doesnt even come here any more) what brand the collar they used was?


----------



## kmac99 (Jul 18, 2014)

Miss Bugs said:


> Lol I admit, I read the "stand in front of them, get their full attention" and about died laughing when I pictured myself trying to stand In front of Rusty to make him shut up...picturing myself running back and forth and tripping all over the yard trying to get in front of him lol. When Rusty started barking in the yard, he was hardly standing still, he wad running around like a lunatic barking his head off, nobodycwas getting within 10 feet of him, nevermind standing in front of him haha. He has a bark collar, works like a charm, I rarely need to use it, I just slip it (dead and hanging loose) over his head when the neighbors dog is outside, which is enough shut his trap lol.
> 
> I agree on the more uncomfortable then painful thing, 5 year old girls down the street love to borrow my collar to zap themselves with


You got to be kidding me right !!!
I got a3 month puppy and like i can get her to stay right infront of me. Its run, run and more run. 

I'm having problems with her barking during the night. I'll go back to work in a week so this needs to stop. Try working with teenages with little sleep, yea right.

My boyfriend and i gave been against the shock collars but after reading this it maybe an option. I know its because she is alone. I can put her in her crate during the day when I'm home and nothing.
At night she barks for a while then stops. Then 4 or so starts up again. Its effecting our sleep.
Good thing is her barking isnt getting our other dogs or neighbor's dogs going. I even asked the one andcshe said her barking isn't a problem.

I am worried how she will be once I'm back at work. Its also about the stress on her. This can't be good for her.
She goes in her crate no problem. We cover the front door, plastic type crate. So the side window is still open. I play rain noise for an hour. Last night we left a light on but I'm wondering if that made her worse because i sleeped all night the night before. When she this one she will get an all metal one. 
We got her from a resuce kennel. They got her from a place that was going to put her down. She isn't going back. 

We have only had her a week. Basically my questions are for what to do if she doesnt adjust. 

I thought about the ultrasonic collers, but we have 2 dogs (one is deaf but not sure about ultrsonic sounds) and a cat. So not sure if that's an option. I then worry about the shock ones... she is only 3 months olds, 25 lbs. 
Also what is a static collar??

Some ideas if we cant get it under control.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

kmac99 said:


> You got to be kidding me right !!!
> I got a3 month puppy and like i can get her to stay right infront of me. Its run, run and more run.
> 
> I'm having problems with her barking during the night. I'll go back to work in a week so this needs to stop. Try working with teenages with little sleep, yea right.
> ...


She is too young to use an anti-bark collar on, and you wouldn't use it in a crate overnight anyway. She just needs time. 3month old puppies wake up at night like babies wake up at night. It sucks but it is the way it is. You have also only had her a week. When she wakes up at night are you taking her out to do her business? Some things different people have done include moving the crate next to their bed, kong in the crate to chew on (filled with kibble and peanut butter and then frozen so it lasts for a while, keep a second in the freezer for the middle of the night wake up). When she wakes at night get her from the crate, take her out very matter of factly, don't do anything that might excite her or make her think you are angry. Let her do her business (most puppies need to go out at night until around 5 or 6 months) and then put her back in the crate the same as you did at bed time. She will catch on to your home routine. It may take a little time for her to adjust to living in a home environment, just like it takes time for an infant and puppies go through stages. I admit we let Remus sleep in bed with us when he was a puppy because I couldn't tolerate his crate howling (he didn't bark, he screamed). He moved into his crate at 5 months when he started wanting to wander the room at night and had no issue with it. My other dogs, except Duke, have been in crates from the start.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Remaru said:


> She is too young to use an anti-bark collar on, and you wouldn't use it in a crate overnight anyway. She just needs time. 3month old puppies wake up at night like babies wake up at night. It sucks but it is the way it is. You have also only had her a week.


This.

Puppies bark in the crate. They are babies. If you expect to raise ANY baby without sleep deprivation you're delusional. That's just what it is. (Ask me how much I've slept this week with my new puppy -go on, I dare you). I'm not even trying to be mean here, but screaming, crying, middle of the night potty trips and lost sleep are as much a part of puppy raising as cleaning up pee and poop and having things you leave on the ground chewed into little tiny pieces.

It doesn't last terribly long. If you can't deal with it while it does, you are in for a hard time because it's just what puppies DO. Your need for sleep, regardless of how grumpy it makes you or what your job is, does not negate the fact that they are INFANTS. Do NOT puppy a bark collar on a puppy overnight. A-) You'll ruin the puppy using it on the puppy at night and it will hate it's crate for the rest of its life, and b-) I can almost promise you will wake up to a pee and poop soaked crate and puppy.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

kmac99 said:


> At night she barks for a while then stops. Then 4 or so starts up again. *Its effecting our sleep.*
> Good thing is her barking isnt getting our other dogs or neighbor's dogs going. I even asked the one andcshe said her barking isn't a problem.


Invest in some earplugs. 

And teach your puppy how to be alone, ... secure, and confident that you will eventually return. All dogs need to learn this. Absolutely no better time to do so than when they are young and impressionable like yours is. 

Use primarily R+, and the most minimal amount of P- only if necessary.
Use of P+ is total overkill for matters such as this, and will just invite behavioural problems down the road.


----------



## kmac99 (Jul 18, 2014)

Remaru,
Thanks for advise. This is new to me so I'm asking before doing. Don't want to do anything that would hurt her. 

No I haven't let her out but will try doing that just to make sure she is ok. I never make it a big deal when I take her of her crate. We can't move the crate into the room. We just don't have the room for it. Our bedroom is small. I thought about the Kongs, something to keep her busy until we fall a sleep. For me I might just have to spend the $60 for these headphones that are made to wear when you sleep. This helps me out a lot. 
She goes into the crate around midnight and right now is out between 6:30 and 7. Once I start work it will be more like 5 or a little later. Since I got to feed her and the others separate right now. This will also give her play time before we leave. BF leaves for work closer to 8.

The came plan is that once she is more house broken we will leave her in the kitchen. We already ordered these tall baby/puppy gates so we can do this. Her crate is under the kitchen table, we don't use it to eat at and it sits in the corner of the room. This weekend we are getting the bigger crate stuff to make the whole table her crate. The hope is that spot becomes her safety zone to where the crate comes down but blankets are left and she will just go there. Like I said we hope for this. 

If it comes down to we might have to figure something out in the bedroom if that what it takes. But I don't want her to attached to us either because that might make it worse during the day when we are gone. Besides she is going to hit that chewing stage soon and I really don't want to have to replace things that she has eaten.


----------



## kmac99 (Jul 18, 2014)

CptJack said:


> This.
> 
> Puppies bark in the crate. They are babies. If you expect to raise ANY baby without sleep deprivation you're delusional. That's just what it is. (Ask me how much I've slept this week with my new puppy -go on, I dare you). I'm not even trying to be mean here, but screaming, crying, middle of the night potty trips and lost sleep are as much a part of puppy raising as cleaning up pee and poop and having things you leave on the ground chewed into little tiny pieces.
> 
> It doesn't last terribly long. If you can't deal with it while it does, you are in for a hard time because it's just what puppies DO. Your need for sleep, regardless of how grumpy it makes you or what your job is, does not negate the fact that they are INFANTS. Do NOT puppy a bark collar on a puppy overnight. A-) You'll ruin the puppy using it on the puppy at night and it will hate it's crate for the rest of its life, and b-) I can almost promise you will wake up to a pee and poop soaked crate and puppy.


Tks CptJack,

I really didn't want to do that anyhow. I'm learning here. My last puppy I was 5 yrs old so I'm trying to figure things out here. Its funny how you always hear stories about my puppy was house broken in 3 days or never makes a noise at night but you never hear the other side. I'm reading and shaking my head wondering if I'm doing something wrong. She hardly goes in the house (maybe an accident once ever other day) and when outside she doesn't bark so I was worried that I was doing something wrong by her. 

Reading what you said at lest lets me know that this is what to except and I needed to hear that. SO I know that I need to adjust me, not her. I'll spend the $60 for sleeping headset so I can sleep better until she has adjusted. I'll figure out what I need to do while she learns. 

I wasn't sure if the Kongs in the crate was ok but from here I guess it is. Looks like she is getting more toys today. Damn is she getting spoiled with all these toys. Also wasn't sure if going to her at 4 to let her out would reinforce that I'll come when she barks. 

Thanks for all of your advise !!!
Need to go let my baby back in the house.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Kayota said:


> by the way, why did someone revive a three year old thread just to ask op (who likely doesnt even come here any more) what brand the collar they used was?


People often find these threads on a google search and don't notice the dates.


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

We use one on Ma'ii on car rides because he barks excessively, it's VERY distracting and dangerous, and we've tried everything else in our power to stop it. Unfortunately a bark collar was our last resort and the only thing that will keep him quiet. The one we have is from Tri Tronics, and will vibrant once as a warning before it shocks.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

stacey101 said:


> Anti barking devices are cruel, electric collars hurt no matter what anyone says.
> *Interupt
> Interupt
> Interupt*
> ...


Well their are ones the don't hurt at all,(long ago my parents got one for our dog)as in one I tried against my skin multiple times and just a small vibration but because of that it didn't work at all. So it would have to cause some sort of pain or discomfort to actually work. Perhaps a short haired lighter boned dog would find it more discomforting though.

Now with them and de-barking I`m not really against it as a last resort,it is a much better option than getting rid of the dog. You can get in a lot of trouble with a barking dog,even kicked out of your home so I can't blame people for doing it.


----------



## kmac99 (Jul 18, 2014)

Remaru said:


> She is too young to use an anti-bark collar on, and you wouldn't use it in a crate overnight anyway. She just needs time. 3month old puppies wake up at night like babies wake up at night. It sucks but it is the way it is. You have also only had her a week. When she wakes up at night are you taking her out to do her business? Some things different people have done include moving the crate next to their bed, kong in the crate to chew on (filled with kibble and peanut butter and then frozen so it lasts for a while, keep a second in the freezer for the middle of the night wake up). When she wakes at night get her from the crate, take her out very matter of factly, don't do anything that might excite her or make her think you are angry. Let her do her business (most puppies need to go out at night until around 5 or 6 months) and then put her back in the crate the same as you did at bed time. She will catch on to your home routine. It may take a little time for her to adjust to living in a home environment, just like it takes time for an infant and puppies go through stages. I admit we let Remus sleep in bed with us when he was a puppy because I couldn't tolerate his crate howling (he didn't bark, he screamed). He moved into his crate at 5 months when he started wanting to wander the room at night and had no issue with it. My other dogs, except Duke, have been in crates from the start.


Well update:

Some nights she keeps barking... some not. So last night we put her crate in the doorway of bedroom and office. She started and boyfriend yelled one and quiet the rest of night. Lets hope this keeps up. Her barking all night has got to stressful on her. Once she is to big for her crate she should be fine with just a bed. For during the day she will be held up in the kitchen. We r going to create a den area under the table. This is were the create was before. She would go in and out her crate all day so hopefully when she is held up there she have a place to relax.


----------



## Anvime (Jun 24, 2018)

I was wondering if more people had insight about the ultrasonic collars. Our dogs barks a lot when she is outside (to birds, the people walking by, neighbors etc) and its driving my partner insane. 

I was wondering if this could be a good method to teach her not to bark when we are not there and also if it is potentially dangerous to the dog...


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

This thread is 4 years old, you are unlikely to get answers here. Please start your own thread and ask your question there.


----------

